# Got lock boxes?



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

We do. We picked up several for our pill bottles, pens and other small off limits items. We got tired of our pill bottles being on the mantlepiece, and Rosie can now reach the mantlepiece anyway...When you have a thief in the house, this seems the thing to do.

P.S. We don't actually lock them, but they're metal and they latch shut. I have a hard time picturing even a vizsla breaking in, though you never know


----------

